# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  3D printed bionic arm with Swarovski crystals

## Airicist

Developer - Open Bionics Ltd.

Artist - Grace Mandeville

----------


## Airicist

3D printed bionic arm from OpenBionics at the Wearable Technology Show 

Published on Mar 13, 2015




> Grace Mandeville modelling the fantastic fashionable 3D printed prosthetic arm from OpenBionics. Studded with Swarovski crystals for those dressing to impress. OpenBionics concept is making personalised prostheses that are affordable and customised using 3D print techniques. Grace and OpenBionics were at the Intel stand at the Wearable Technology Show 2015.

----------

